# vujanic?



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

in todays insider chad ford said that its still a possibilty that vujanic could come over next year. he hasn't signed his new contract cause his current team is still in the playoffs. also in europe deals aren't truly done till the contract has been signed, sealed, and delivered. obviously, this is a longshot, but who knows???


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

MPK, now your getting my hopes up. I hope he either signs the contract soon and get it over with, or signs with NY. My emotions are being played with here.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

it would be nice to have the euroleague's leading scorer and steals man over, but i still don't think it will happen this year, its good to have some sort of hope though.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MPK</b>!
> it would be nice to have the euroleague's leading scorer and steals man over, but i still don't think it will happen this year, its good to have some sort of hope though.


I know the Knicks need all the talent they can get, but Vujanic is more of a 2 than a 1. I think you guys need someone thats going to get your other scorers the ball


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

We need someone to get the ball to our other scorers we also need someone to put the ball in the whole which milos alot of the knicks losses were because of lack of scoring because they would just go through these droubt and miss a bunch of shots straight we need all the fire power we can get.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

If you look at the current teams left in the playoffs they all have PG's that are capable of dropping 20 points on a given night. Some even have back-up PG's that can have 20.

Parker
Bibby, Jackson
Nash, Van Exel
Kidd
Billups, maybe Atkeins

So some scoring from the PG position cannot hurt.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

NYK should draft TJ Ford:yes:


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's the mention. It sounds promising but these articles are often complete and total BS. I'll believe it when I see it. Let's keep our fingers crossed though.



> Milos Vujanic, PG, Yugoslavia
> The line: 6-3, 195, 23-year-old. Drafted No. 36 by the Knicks in the 2002 NBA Draft
> The skinny: Vujanic was the top point guard in Europe last year and the leading scorer in the Euroleague. How did he slip all the way to 36 in the NBA draft? He didn't have a U.S. agent and didn't come to America for workouts. The result was that the Knicks may have gotten the steal of the draft. There are reports that Vujanic won't play for the Knicks this season, but will instead go to the Euroleague champion F.C. Barcelona club this year. However, like everything in Europe, no one knows for sure if this is actually done. Vujanic is still under contract until his team is eliminated from the playoffs and can't officially sign a deal until then. In the meantime expect Divac, a co-owner of the team, to convince Vujanic to play in the U.S. He's ready to come over and could make a big impact on the Knicks this season.


And to those who are worried that Vujanic is too mch of a scorer, that doesn't make much sense to me. Spree's offense has really fallen off, and Mcdyess is never going to come back, so that leaves our second best scoring option as KT? C'mon now, I love KT but he should be the 3rd or even 4 or 5th option out there. And Eisley is not a good pass first PG either, he is just a three point shooter. Vujanic could definately be a huge shot in hte arm that this franchise really needs.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

First Off We need alot of Things, & if this European Guy is good as people say then you keep Him & add an off ball creater like a Scottie Pippen Or Lamar Odom(I am Not Sugesting these players specifically, Just pointing Out that htey Can Handle the Ball & Create)


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>H2O</b>!
> 
> And to those who are worried that Vujanic is too mch of a scorer, that doesn't make much sense to me. Spree's offense has really fallen off, and Mcdyess is never going to come back, so that leaves our second best scoring option as KT? C'mon now, I love KT but he should be the 3rd or even 4 or 5th option out there. And Eisley is not a good pass first PG either, he is just a three point shooter. Vujanic could definately be a huge shot in hte arm that this franchise really needs.



Preach on! 


Everything with this guy is so varried, I wish B-ball Doc or someone with some serious scouting info could give us the real 411 on this guy. 

While I realize he doesn't weigh that much everytime I hear the he is a two playing the one junk I think of gilbert arenas.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

The only problem with signing him this year is that we can't sign him for much. As a 2nd rounder, all the Knicks can do is offer him about $300-$400,000. That won't make him come over. If the Knicks wanted to, the could use part or all of the exemption to sign him. I think they don't want to do that this year, as there are a lot of good players out there that they think they might get for the $4.5 million. I would kill Milos to spend another year in Europe and then come over. At that point, Ward is gone, and they have another year to evaluate Frank Williams.

By the way, you can break up the exemption. Doeac only makes $1.4 million. Only.-more than he is worth


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.elmundodeportivo.es/20030523/NOTICIA58787640.html

It's in Spanish, but I believe this says that Barcelona will not sign Vujanic, not sure why they are not interested, but at least it makes it more likely that he'll come over here.

As far as Doleac, we used the Veterans exception on him, not the MLE, I'm pretty sure.


----------

